# BBW Bringing Back 90s Scents



## snappyllama (Jun 6, 2015)

I just read that Bath and Body Works is bringing back some discontinued scents from the 90s for this month.  A couple of them are my absolute favorites.  I'll be making a trip to check out how my FOs compare.

Country Apple
Cucumber Melon
Juniper Breeze
Pearberry
Plumeria
White Tea & Ginger


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Jun 6, 2015)

man the ones I always loved from BBW were their sun ripened raspberry (which none of the fragrance oils named like it I've tried have come close to) and that tired muscles gel with the peppermint in it


----------



## abc (Jun 6, 2015)

They do that for their semi annual sale. Do you have a BBW outlet near by? Most of those scents are available in their outlet stores.


----------



## snappyllama (Jun 6, 2015)

I loved pear berry and cucumber and melon.  It's been so many years since I smelled the originals that I wanted to verify that my nose is remembering things right. 

I had no idea that I could have just gone to an outlet. I think there is one pretty close by.  I'll have to run by there the next time I come back from the central mountains.


----------



## KristaY (Jun 7, 2015)

My absolute favorite was a pineapple scent. It was blended with something but I don't remember what, lol. I just remember being SO bummed when they discontinued it. I haven't found an FO that comes close but then again, it was in the 90's so my memory could be (probably is) faulty.:shifty:


----------



## jules92207 (Jun 7, 2015)

Oh I loved their pineapple one, I remember that fondly. BBW was one of my first retail jobs actually, I've always loved their line. The eucalyptus spearmint from wsp smells so close to the original from their aromatherapy line, that is one of my favorites.

 Does anyone remember a peppermint and grapefruit one? Someone asked me to duplicate that but I never smelled it so I don't know how close I got.


----------



## Jstar (Jun 7, 2015)

BBW outlets have FO? Ive only found great smelling finished products there.


----------



## snappyllama (Jun 7, 2015)

I think it's just finished products.


----------



## IrishLass (Jun 7, 2015)

jules92207 said:


> Does anyone remember a peppermint and grapefruit one? Someone asked me to duplicate that but I never smelled it so I don't know how close I got.


 
My best friend loves that scent. Bear Labs used to have a spot-on dupe of it, but sadly, they are no longer in business. I still have some of it on hand that I've been partitioning out bit by bit in a blend of different fragrance oils and essential oils in order to make it last longer so that I can continue making perfume for her with it. For what it's worth, this is my blend (it smells like the real deal when all is mixed together):

12 mL Grapefruit FO (SweetCakes)
13 drops peppermint EO (Aura Acacia)
6 drops tangerine EO (NOW brand)
14 drops spearmint EO (Aura Acacia)
3 mL Grapefruit Peppermint FO (Bear Labs) 


IrishLass


----------



## jules92207 (Jun 7, 2015)

IrishLass said:


> My best friend loves that scent. Bear Labs used to have a spot-on dupe of it, but sadly, they are no longer in business. I still have some of it on hand that I've been partitioning out bit by bit in a blend of different fragrance oils and essential oils in order to make it last longer so that I can continue making perfume for her with it. For what it's worth, this is my blend (it smells like the real deal when all is mixed together):
> 
> 12 mL Grapefruit FO (SweetCakes)
> 13 drops peppermint EO (Aura Acacia)
> ...



Ms Irish - you are such a gem. Thank you for sharing, I'm definitely going to try to get close to this with out having the Bear Labs.


----------



## bbrown (Jun 7, 2015)

jules92207 said:


> Oh I loved their pineapple one, I remember that fondly. BBW was one of my first retail jobs actually, I've always loved their line. The eucalyptus spearmint from wsp smells so close to the original from their aromatherapy line, that is one of my favorites.
> 
> Does anyone remember a peppermint and grapefruit one? Someone asked me to duplicate that but I never smelled it so I don't know how close I got.



I was actually a store manager for several years and BBW.  LOL!  I used to love opening new shipments, especially at Christmas.  I remember they had a Toasted Hazelnut candle that I bought almost all of.


----------

